

Ask HN: Facebook graph API how many people like Pepsi AND Coca Cola? - cryo

Is it possible to query the count (not a list) of people who like page A and page B?
======
smt88
You might possibly be able to do this with FQL (Facebook Query Language), but
I believe support for that is disappearing in April.

Also, there are some queries they don't like people to do unless they're
paying. This might be one of them. Facebook isn't an easy network to scrape.

